# Shops that do engraving



## donhoang14 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi everyone. I live in The Netherlands and I'm trying to buy a knife as a gift for my little brother in the US. Does anyone know of an online shop that does engraving in addition to sales? 

Or knows any shop in the Bay Area that does engraving? Thanks!


----------



## JBroida (Jan 15, 2018)

For what its worth, I cant do engraving, but i can do laser etching now


----------



## chinacats (Jan 15, 2018)

JBroida said:


> For what its worth, I cant do engraving, but i can do laser etching now



Say what? I feel like I'm out of the loop...is this new or something you've been doing for some time?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 15, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Say what? I feel like I'm out of the loop...is this new or something you've been doing for some time?



nope... pretty new and havent advertised it much yet... also making custom sayas, but with our backlog, i was holding off on saying anything until we get caught up on sharpening a bit more


----------



## donhoang14 (Jan 16, 2018)

JBroida said:


> For what its worth, I cant do engraving, but i can do laser etching now



Thanks for your reply Jon! I appreciate it but my brother is a hobby cook at this point so I'm getting him quite a basic intro knife. I don't plan on spending more than $70 or so on a chef's blade. I've yet to see something in the price range on your site


----------



## JBroida (Jan 16, 2018)

No worries I can also do this kind of stuff on other knives, so if that helps you, feel free to bug me anytime


----------

